# Cäser,Emulator



## luki0710 (27. Dezember 2014)

*Cäser,Emulator*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Ich habe letztes von meinen Vater erfahren das er genre ein Spiel names Caesar gespielt hat.Da das Spiel auf keinen unser PC läuft (Win7 (32bit),Win 7(64bit),und XP (???bit) läuft und zu letzt auf 98  lief wollte ich fragen ob es hier für Emulatoren gibt?


----------



## Batze (27. Dezember 2014)

Von Caesar gibt es aber auch die letzte Version die auch auf Win 7 funzt, nennt sich Caesar IV.

Klick

Da must du bitte mal selbst googlen wo du es kaufen kannst. Gibt es aber auch 100% auch noch im Verkaufsladen, also Media Markt oder so.


Caesar 3 gibt es bei gog.com
Klick
Ist dann aber komplett in englisch. Funzt aber dann, weil von gog.com auch auf Win 7.

Wie es bei den noch älteren Teilen ausschaut, weiß ich nicht, hab ich damals auch gezockt, ist aber lange her.

Und Emulatoren gibt es höchstens für DOS Games (Die DOS BOX, hier mit Grafischer Oberfläche, Klick ), 
aber nicht für Win 98er Spiele. 
Da hat man dann Pech.
Da Hilft nur ein älterer Rechner wo man eben Win 98 (oder eine Virtuelle Umgebung) noch drauf hat wenn es denn gar nicht mehr zum laufen zu bringen ist.


----------



## luki0710 (27. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort um diese Zeit[emoji785] .
Dann schaue ich mir mal Caesar IV an.


----------

